# What Santa "brung" ya



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone had to start it, so let it be me (I'm kind of in a Rightous Bros. mood)

An electric key board
Wood working clamps ( you never have enough)
A moisture meter (for woodworking)
Gift certificates to 2 of my favorite tool stores

I done good (gloat, gloat). 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can tell someone else pays for his training equipment.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Since I had mortgaged all of my Santa goods towards dog crap this year...:lol:

We actually had a great Xmas. One thing I have learned to hate, though, is the kiddo gifts. I spent two hours putting together this p.o.s. kitchen thing for the kids. 75 screws into particled particle board, not sure how the thing is still standing up. And some comedian in the destitute Chinese manufacturing plant of origin thought it would be funny to mis-label the screws. I was not drunk enough to find that entertaining.

And I do not know if you all buy for little kids, but all the plastic junk is secured with these twisty-ties from hell. Thick metal with nylon sheath. Knotted up tight. RIDICULOUS.

I did get the Balabanov DVDs. And the dog and I have had a nice day, what with the rats being distracted by all the toys and stuff. So life could be worse.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Got me a new bible, knife, and a couple of books I wanted. I hope everyone else got what they wanted too.

Andy.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I got the same thing I did last year, just a different color. NOTHIN


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<You can tell someone else pays for his training equipment.>>

Jeff, it's one of the good things about where I work. Those drug dogs have to keep working, they pay the bills.

DFrost


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Of course, I hope everyone is remembering the true meaning of Christmas, the kind of thing that makes all the gifts, candy, food, and excess look a little trivial in comparison.

You know what I'm talking about.

The Cowboys getting pasted. BWAHAHAHAHAHA! Enjoy the ride home, Tuna!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Books from hubby, book from son, books to self (I always include myself on the shopping list  ), wine, cookies, burnable cd's and dvd's, and a stetch ecollar strap that hasn't gotten here yet.

I gave (to keep in the spirit of the season) books to son and hubby (a couple that I am drooling over myself!), new coat for hubby, liquor for the club helpers, and new docking station for son's ipod. Oh, and wine for a friend. I helped another friend out with her dog that was critically ill from pyometra. So the season went pretty well for us. Better than last year, that is for sure.

Woddy, so glad I am past the kiddie toy thing. It is not too late to do what I did-sequester them from the media for the first 4 years, and invite no relatives over for the holidays. They never really figure it out till they are at least four, anyway, and memories are not indelible prior to that, plus they are HIGHLY suggestible at that age...Unless you got the kitchenette set for yourself..lol

My dogs got lamb fat for a gift. Yummm...


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a tip: Brio is good for kids 3+. And they put it together themselves. Find them at a good garage sale.

But we know liberals are masochistic. Did they break it yet? Drinking is allowed before 0800 for Dads on Christmas Day, ya know.

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My dogs spent the whole day together uncrated, they've been really good, I've never tried that before, usually they drive me nuts after 20 minutes n end up seperated again :lol: but today I managed to keep em relatively well behaved, Lyka's become easier to deal with around the house n less fixated on playing with the big boy, n the big boy is easy to control as long as the lil bitch ain't pawing at his face n climbing all over him. The novelty of buggin Cujo wore off apparently so they spent 5 hours chewing rawhide bones all afternoon.

This year was an easy xmas, no gifts among friends thanks to someones genius idea to call a gift truce due to it being an expensive year for all of us, with house additions, new home purchases, new kids, new vehicles etc. Just had to buy for family which was pretty easy, other than the overnight shipping costs due to procrastination issues I suffer annually around this time  Lotsa DVD's, lotsa dog stuff, some computer/digital camera stuff n lotsa food


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Polarfleece sweater
socks
headlamp
handheld radios 
money - which allowed me to buy......

a puppy(male) - "Niikeenuk Champagne" will be coming here in the new year, I'm pretty excited about this puppy as the breeding on him is just what I wanted.

so Christmas was pretty jolly here! We went out and ran the dogs and came home to eat our weight in turkey. Now everything is so quiet.
Hope everyone is having fun with their "toys"!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Got four dog books from hubby. Two by Stanley Coren and two more that were a bit more on the fluffy side, but eh. He promised to let me buy a couple of Leerburg training videos I've been meaning to get too. Can't wait...ummm, also got a few DVDs from my brothers, couple odds and ends from the other relatives, a photo printer and and a set of those awesome deer antler lamps for our living room from our parents just like these:










Now to get to work on the New Year's resolution to get the house cleaned so the living room looks nice with the rest of the lodge decor.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Santa brought some money through my parents that we are going to use to buy an air purifier

Candles and candleholders and some CD storage organizers from our children (one in college the other with her own two very young kids an no money to spare  )

Hubby and I gave each other items for the train set and bought the grandkids Ravensburger games and puzzles (great stuff hard to find in stores), household items for the daughters and tools for the son in law and some neat things for my parents.

The bottom layer of the train set is operational - and supplies are in to build the middle and upper layers. 

I am trying a link so not to put in a photo in this section of forum.

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f399/jocoyn/Syndeyattraincontrols122406.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f399/jocoyn/Layout122406.jpg

We will see if it works


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Two Leerburg gift certificates

One gift certificater for Borders book store

Two hooded sweatshirts

My favorite is a stick about two ft long and a letter of use and misuse. I got this from daughter #2, who's 3 I baby sit for 1-2 a week.
(I'm always threatening my grandkids that I'll poke em with a stick if they don't mind me).

NOTICE TO STICK USER...
Stick user assumes all risk, liability and responsibility for injuries sustaiined while using stick, including but not limited to injuries sustained from using or if stick is stolen and used on owner. Serious injury may occur. Stay alert during all times the stick is in use.
If you fall asleep...kids steal stick....well..paybacks are HELL!
Do not use this product after consuminng alcoholic beverages until you know how it will affect you.
Excitability may occur as a results of using this product.
Do not use, again, until you know how it affects you.
Do not use if you are not taking a prescription MAOI (certain drugs for depression, psychiatric or emotional conditions), or for two weeks after stopping the drug. If you do not know about your prescription ask a doctor or pharmacist before using this product.
Finall, if you decide to use this product on children.....the Vickrey children in particular.....sleep with one eye open!  

DAMN! I used to have those little brats scared of me! :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Got nothing from Adam because he didn't order my gifts until Thursday, but I wouldn't let him tell me what he got me either. I told him he had to wrap them and give them to me when they came, since I had to wrap his stuff for him. :lol:


From everyone else, I got some shelves for the basement to store more junk on, a heated throw, a pet hair magnet thing (I wonder if someone was trying to tell me something  ), some thermal underwear for early morning dog training, a pair of chenille gloves, a scarf, and a toboggan, some cotton gloves for driving, a pair of red!! shoes from Land's End that I really like, a new memory foam pillow, a heavy-duty plastic mat to go under the computer chair so we don't have to fight the chair to get it to roll on the carpet in there, some Black Talon bullets for my gun, and a jacket that belonged to my papaw that has his name on the front - a very special gift because he passed away in 1999. Oh, and $200, which I gave to Adam to put in the gun account.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting on Santa to bring me my Christmas present via Umi de du Bois Tremples x Aha van Joefarm (a male malinois pup), as far as I know he has not been born yet. I did get a very nice present. The pleasure of a good friends company on Christmas Day, Amanda with her two dogs (Ziris and Rommel) dressed as little Santa's helpers. I'd say we are all pretty blessed...home, health, family, friends and our dogs.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

an agitation harness for Brix, so i can stop borrowing!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Two Leerburg gift certificates


This was what I wanted most and did not get.  

Oh, well...... I did get a Visa gift card, so that works! 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Two Leerburg gift certificates
> ...


       :wink:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

8 pups that w picked up from the airport the morning of the 24th
Some dvds
gifts cards 
a couple kraftwerk videos
and some other random junk


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam got me two bite toys (for the dogs!  )!! They came yesterday in the mail. One is the "2 Handle Puppy Bite Developer" on THIS PAGE and the other is the 2 handled tug on THIS PAGE!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

our trainer gave my son a couple of K9 patches for X-mas. the wife bought a sweatshirt and put the patches on it...



















this one the dog sneezed in mid photo or something. turned out pretty funny..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Your son looks just like you! Seriously!

Somehow it looks really good on him, though. 

(JKY :wink: )

Does he love the patches?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim those are great photos!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Your son looks just like you! Seriously!
> 
> Somehow it looks really good on him, though.
> 
> ...


he likes them, but i think it's one of those things where he likes them because he knows i like them. and i'll be the first to admit my boy is much better looking than me (although he needs a haircut now). no big revelation there...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> he likes them, but i think it's one of those things where he likes them because he knows i like them.


Enjoy it while you can, when they get to teenage years they tend to dislike everything a parent likes  

Very good looking little boy. Great pics. The dog looks really good as well - especially in 3rd pic :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Great looking son!
Ditto with Lacey. In 12-14 yrs your going to be the dumbest human on the planet. My youngest is 22 and I'm just now regaining a bit of intelligence aka my son.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where are my patches????   Good looking kid, must of skipped a generation. :twisted:


----------

